# Billy's FF waiting room



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to my Billy girl's waiting room. She is mini lamancha and she will be 145 days on April 3rd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Picture time. These were taken just now. She has been having a little bit of white discharge past two weeks and her bag has almost doubled, still not full. Been feeling stronger kicks and movement past week and her ligaments have started to loosen a little today.






























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is certainly getting closer. Good luck!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, she's getting big! Good luck with kidding


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you! Going to need all the luck I can get. This will be my first kidding as well. She was accidentally bred to a full lamancha at the previous owners. She was also bred to a Nigerian dwarf the next month but it looks like the first one took so I have been monitoring her feed very closely and haven't even been giving her grain because I'm so scared of big babies. I'm hoping for more than one in there but have a feeling it's going to be one big one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If you've been monitoring her feed, chances are the baby/ies won't be very large. Keep her exercised so she's in shape and ready for kidding. I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll pray for her.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you all so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Someone told me I should at least start giving her a little bit of grain the week of her due date. Does that sound like it would be okay? Maybe start off with just 1/4 cup and gradually get to 1/2 cup a day until she kids? Or should I just stick to Alfalfa & alfalfa pellets?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Giving her that little bit of grain will be fine.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I actually wouldn't ... if she is getting plenty of calcium, roughage, and minerals, she shouldn't need the grain. Because she is bred to a larger breed buck I'd be concerned about kid size. But if you do give grain, I would just give her a bit ... the 1/4 cup to 1/2 cup shouldn't hurt, I'm just known to be on the cautious side.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok thanks. I'll keep an eye on her condition and see what my gut tells me when she gets closer  
The rest of my supplies for my kidding kit arrived today so I can breath a sigh of relief now. Ready for some babies!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

This morning noticed she was lifting her lips up. Her attitude and appetite seems good. Ligaments and udder are the same. Vulva is more swollen and she doesn't like me touching her much which tells me she is starting to get more uncomfortable, and I can feel and see her hips more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Any updates? I've been following your thread. My pepper is due soon ( I think! She was an oops pregnancy) I truly hate not knowing, but I've been comparing her to other does that are due soon. And she looks on par with yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

dsturgiss said:


> Any updates? I've been following your thread. My pepper is due soon ( I think! She was an oops pregnancy) I truly hate not knowing, but I've been comparing her to other does that are due soon. And she looks on par with yours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Hi, sorry, just saw your reply. Busy couple of days (birthdays and getting ready for family visiting, they know I'm on watch while they're here lol)
No changes. She's kinda making me think she might pull one on me and go for her next due date. Tomorrow she will be 145 days. Her next due date is April 25. Time will tell 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

took these today 



























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Gotta look really close but you can see some changes 
















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is getting closer. Good luck.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She does look bigger! 
My pepper kidded a buckling yesterday. Cute little guy.








Hope your girl has an easy kidding! What do you want doelings or bucklings? Both? Or doesn't matter? I just wanted a healthy baby!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

dsturgiss said:


> She does look bigger!
> My pepper kidded a buckling yesterday. Cute little guy.
> 
> Hope your girl has an easy kidding! What do you want doelings or bucklings? Both? Or doesn't matter? I just wanted a healthy baby!
> ...


Aww congrats! He's so cute!!

I just really want healthy baby/ies and an easy kidding for her  I've only been feeling movement on the right side lately so I have a feeling she's going to have ONE BIG baby :/

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

New question: If I need to disinfect/lube-up and go in to assist my girl which antibiotic should I give her after? I have both Penicillin and BioMycin. Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Day 145: Just got done checking on her and her ligaments have loosened so much since this afternoon. I almost couldn't find them at first. But after I got her on the stanchion and using two fingers one side at a time I could feel a little bit of the ligaments. Her utter is a lot fuller than yesterday, not tight yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Checked on her before I went to bed and no change, except she poohed 4 x within 3 mins (poor thing, no more room in there is what i guessed, i remember when I felt like i was going to the bathroom every 15mins with my babies).
This morning her ligaments have loosened a little more (hard to check, she doesnt like me touching her) and there is now some small white discharge. Her hips have sunken a tiny bit. Her udder seems to be the same, a lot fuller but not too tight. 
Her appetite is still there, decided to feed them now and not wait just incase she kids today (want to make sure she has enough energy). She was butting her sister something fierce so I don't know if that is a sign of seperation since there is only 2 of them?? 
Will check on her again in a couple of hours.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Watch her close - could be today or tonight.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Checking on her now. She is more vocal and doesn't want her sister near her.

















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Just wanted to give an update. She kidded shortly after this and I missed it!! Walked in to see 2 babies almost completely dry already starting to stand. So proud of her. Pictures posted in Birth Announcements 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

YAYYYYYY!!!!! Oh yay I'm so excited!


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Happy to hear she did so well by herself. Great sign for her future in kidding!! Congrats!


----------

